# [NEED HELP] Chucky on My Back!



## guardianmonkey (3 mo ago)

For my costume this year, I am trying to figure out how affix a near-scale Chucky doll to my back. I want it to look like he is kind of just hanging on so just putting him halfway into a backpack won't cut it.

Websearches for even pictures of something like this have been frustrating and ultimately fruitless. Any suggestions would be very welcome!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Not exactly sure what you're asking - are you just considering poses for the doll, or looking for actual mechanical ways to do it?

At first thought, I'd be tempted to say add a bit of velcro to his hands / feet, then add a bit of velcro to your shirt/jacket/blouse or whatever you intend to wear, then just attach the two. Though this might create a couple of problems - First that the doll would just sort of 'hang' there and second that the weight might tend to pull your garment down in back.

The first portion would be easily fixed by some sort of bendable steel wire armature to help 'pose' the doll. The second issue might be cured by wearing a snug fitting vest or undergarment of some sort and also a bit by the pose. For example if his hands were on your shoulders and feet planted in the middle of your back, then a good deal of downward weight could be held by your shoulders - this would be in contrast to a pose where he is completely attached to your back where he would constantly be sliding down.

You could obviously have a bit more fun with that type of pose... possibly a couple of knife handles secured to the undergarment and poking through to form 'handles' for him to hold on to, or somewhat of a 'choking' pose with his hands forward / over your shoulders - this would again bear a lot of downward weight.

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## guardianmonkey (3 mo ago)

No poses for my Chucky - he's rather limited in articulation. The most I was hoping for was pinning one of his wrists to my shoulder while the other flopped around with a knife 

My actual costume is that of a toy store worker, one unfortunate enough to have run across Charles Lee Ray after his voodoohoodoo. So at the moment, it consists of a short sleeve button down with an apron over top. My original idea was that the doll would be situation "on" my back, with a good portion of his upper torso popping up "over" my shoulder so he would be clearly visible.

He's definitely too heavy to attach directly to the shirt -- he would pull quite a bit, exactly as you guessed. I was hoping for some sort of body support on me that I could then somehow strap Chucky to, as invisibly as possible. I've lately been looking at those crossback braces that some retail workers wear for picking up heavy boxes. They look like they may fit snugly enough and make sense in the world of the costume.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about using a backpack under your shirt and having holes in your shirt where chucky's hands could be fastened to the shoulder straps.


----------

